# gui builder plugin für eclipse



## Guest (22. Dez 2004)

hallo,

ich hoff es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. suche für die programmierung unseres diplomprojektes ein gscheites gui builder plugin für eclipse. habt ihr hierzu ein paar gute tipps?

von visual studio für c# kenn ich den gui builder, sowas wär auch für eclipse super, kann mir hier jemand etwas emfpehlen?


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (22. Dez 2004)

Was spricht gegen den VisualEditor ?


----------



## Guest (22. Dez 2004)

was ist denn dedr visual editor? wir möchten bei der ide eclipse bleiben jedoch brauchen wir dafür einen gui builder.
es ist glaub ich nicht so gut nur wegen eines gui builders in einem anderen programm zu arbeiten und dann in eclipse weiterzuprogrammieren od?


----------



## bygones (22. Dez 2004)

der VE ist ein Eclipse Plugin, den es auf der Eclipse Seite zum Download gibt


----------



## Guest (22. Dez 2004)

super danke für den tipp, hat jemand das tool schon ein mal getestet? bzw. kann das was?


----------



## Guest (22. Dez 2004)

hab den visual editor nun drauf und muss sagen das ding schaut recht brauchbar aus. nur ne frage hab ich noch. hat jemand ne ahnung wie ich mir aus dem erzeugten gui ein vorschaufenster ansehen kann. normalerweise kann man sich bei solchen gui buildern ein vorschaufenster des frames anzeigen lassen nur wie geht das beim visual editor von eclipse?


----------

